# Hot Nosler .22 in AR Package



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

_...a 55gr 22 Nosler Ballistic Tip round can reasonably expect muzzle velocities approaching 3,500 fps out of a 24-inch barrel._

For those of you into the ARs, CMMG could spice things up:

http://thinkingafield.org/2017/09/cmmg-rifle-line-22-nosler.html


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I guess someone finally put a 24" barrel on one. All that I had been seeing complete were 18". Plenty of custom barrel makers are building them however long you want. I think the new nosler rounds are great but to an everyday joe they will believe all the "marketing" that surrounds them. They claim the 33 nosler can outperform the 338LM, some of the factory loads yes it can, handloads, not so much. I did however build a 33 nosler and I love it. I also handloaded from the start and found the right load. My biggest issue with all the nosler rounds including the 22 is the brass is expensive. Out of an AR would be fun but if you don't reload an ammo dump would be pretty pricey.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I read an article by Scott Milkovich of Specialized Dynamics, a custom AR builder. His experience with the 22 Nosler has not been great. According to him the velocities published are not easily attainable. A 24" barrel on an AR ? Not for me....I'll consider any new cartridge that comes out IF it shows an appreciable gain over the existing available fodder. The seemingly endless stream of new offerings are IMO just sales ploys aimed at the " gotta have it crowd". Most of them suffer from hard to find/ overly expensive brass and fail to meet the published ballistics. By all means, go buy yourself a new rifle but when doing so don't overlook the old faithfuls. Brass is usually fairly inexpensive and fairly plentiful. So what if it takes a few extra grains of powder. CHOOSE CAREFULLY!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

The hornady .223 55gr Vmax is hitting at 1282ftlbs and moving at 3240fps as opposed to the .22N is at 1370 ftlbs in energy and moving at 3350fps. .22N costs $28.50 for a box of 20, I can find the Hornady .223 Vmax ammo for $10 cheaper. I don't think a critter is going to notice a bullet hitting 88 ftlbs lighter and going 110fps slower. Also, with the .22N having a greater case capacity compared to the standard .223, one would have to wonder if that extra case capacity would accelerate throat erosion. And because of the case on the .22N, standard AR mags are a no-go as a 6.8SPC mag is what is needed.

An M1 Garand has a 24" barrel....an AR should not. If it's speed and knockdown power you want with a 24" barrel, buy a 22-250 bolt gun that will be inherently more accurate than any gas gun.

As always though, thanks for sharing GW.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem, Mo Mo. Just putting it out there, 'cause someone will have to have one. I shoot .223 in single shot configuration and the venerable .22-250 in a bolt gun. Pretty much covers it for me, too.

Got 'em all beat with a .300 Win Mag and 40-grain saboted V-Max at 5032 fps anyway.

Friend, Joe, was the Guinnea pig.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

.300WM 40gr Sabot at 5032fps.........That's stoopid fast!

This .22 nosler idea has me thinking about a joke a comedian once told. America spent millions of dollars trying to create a pen that would write in space......Russia, used a pencil. This is kinda like that. Trying to take something that already works and has a solution and over-engineering it.

I feel you on the trusty 22-250. It's been killin critters for decades and with the advancements in powders and ammo and firearms, it will continue to do just that, at an affordable cost.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool Gun glen but I still like mine better 
http://www.olyarms.com/shop/rifles/umar-rifles/umar-22250.html
Got her chambered in 22-250 she'll do 3/4" groups all day long


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang, Pokey, that's pretty cool! Bring that thing over sometime and we can ring some steel and compare notes.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok Glenway that can be arranged she's a big heavy stick but I like her


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How heavy pokey ?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice rig Pokey.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks mo mo don it was 9.9 lbs stock but my barrel is fluted and add scope and mounts she has to be over 10.5 I would think but she rains hell fire and brimstone on varmints


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm jello......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, Pokey. Just give me a heads-up and I'll mow the range. Never need much of an excuse to do some shooting.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok will do glen got to sit down and load some ammo I only have about 10 rounds left man something else to do


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No hurry.


----------

